# Measurements and calorie & nutrition tracker



## Hera

*Would you like a tracker on here if it were available*​
Yes 3986.67%Meh, not bothered 48.89%No24.44%


----------



## Hera

I recently joined myfitnesspal which I'm really pleased with - it's great to be able to track my calories and measurements and to see my little tracker move along nearer to my goal weight. However, I do find it a bit irritating having to flip between here and myfitnesspal. When I update my journal I'd prefer to also be updating my calorie intake and measurements.

It would require Lorian's time to implement something like that on here but if he did, would you use it? It would very quickly build up a database of nutritional information and macros given the number of people on here and could be a useful and efficient addition to your account.

What you lot think?


----------



## flinty90

that would be a fcukin great idea, i would definitely use it !!


----------



## Hera

flinty90 said:


> that would be a fcukin great idea, i would definitely use it !!


Awesome, love the enthusiasm!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

i would use it without doubt .


----------



## Queenie

Yeah definitely x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

definetly, as much as i like myfitnesspal, would be ideal to have everything in one place :thumb:


----------



## 3752

this is a great idea and awesome if it could be implemented, i am sad enough to know the Macro's for most foods in my head but used to use a site such as the one you mentioned, being able to combine the 2 for journals would be great.


----------



## flinty90

In all honesty Katy , and im not slagging other forums off here, but if that did get done on here i think it would deffo give this forum yet another great edge to it !!! personal opinion !!


----------



## XRichHx

I would use it definetly.

My fitness pal is good but some foods are not listed. And set meal macro breakdowns are not an option.


----------



## AK-26

Yeah I'd use it, it's a great idea.


----------



## capo

It would be a great idea fitday.com is better for things like calculating macros if you could take the best from both sites and roll it into one happy days ,I"m sure plenty of members would be willing to give input


----------



## Fat

Good idea! Could it have a macro/micro tracker with graphs etc?


----------



## Hera

capo said:


> It would be a great idea fitday.com is better for things like calculating macros if you could take the best from both sites and roll it into one happy days ,I"m sure plenty of members would be willing to give input


Fantastic, thank you


----------



## Hera

Fat said:


> Good idea! Could it have a macro/micro tracker with graphs etc?


I guess so...Lorian's the technical one here. He'd need to look into what and how things can be done.


----------



## capo

What would also be good is when you have put in all the info for the day,if you could import it to your journal save typing it all out again


----------



## MRSTRONG

can it be made downloadable to androids for a small fee :whistling:


----------



## 25434

I would certainly use it.


----------



## FGT

Think it would be a great idea! then you could have a "what I eat" bit for your journal so you could check out people's diets eaisly and get meal ideas all in one spot!


----------



## Jimboi

Would be great if it could be used from a android phone just like myfitnesspal. No idea whats involved but Id image it would be a hell of a lot of work to implement, sure people would be willing to pay a small fee for an app.

As said would be a great addition to the forum.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

would be useful not sure if i would personally use it though


----------



## The Project

In!


----------



## Rykard

sounds like a good idea.. I have used a few but it's a pain having to go to a few websites..


----------



## ki3rz

Would be brilliant, specially if people can link it to their journals


----------



## DigIt

I think it's a great idea to keep track on your calories and goals, and more importantly to give other members a really good inside look at what we eat as it can be difficult to know a 'bodybuilding shopping list'


----------



## n1ckage

It would be good as it would be more specific to bodybuilding so it would feature bb specific foods


----------



## Lockon

I'm a proper scaredy cat. And log all my meals. Been doing so since I started training (378 days). Of course my macros have changed a lot but overall I think it'll be good to have one on the site too. Maybe have one of these on the site to help people know their macros.

http://www.freedieting.com/tools/nutrient_calculator.htm?cals=3113


----------



## big silver back

Cracking idea!


----------



## GShock

Im using MyFitnessPal its great but i agree with the other comments, it would be great to have one on UK-M

Oh and your looking lush in your new Avi


----------



## Pictor

Great idea, although I tend not to use them to track my daily amounts as I work nights and they always re-set at 12pm and I'm only half way through my day so to speak...


----------



## dtlv

Pscarb said:


> this is a great idea and awesome if it could be implemented, i am sad enough to know the Macro's for most foods in my head but used to use a site such as the one you mentioned, being able to combine the 2 for journals would be great.


Yeah I'm equally sad and nerdy after years of swatting up on foods and diet... but yeah, to have a tracker here linked in to the forum would be very useful I think, definitely worth looking at.

Awesome idea Katy


----------



## secondhandsoul

Definitely would use it. I spend many hours a day (sad I know) on calorie counter app tweaking meal ideas and exercise inputs. Really is a great tool.


----------



## Leeds89

Hmm, could we have integrations with Myfitnesspal? Is that possible?


----------



## 31205

I come on here every day but most days forget or just can't be assed to use MFP so yeah, would be good.


----------



## Big ape

would be great i think .. especially if people have hit a plateau or need some nutrition help ... other members could take a look at there food diary etc plus sets u apart from any other forum :tongue:


----------



## Dan94

Yeah would be pretty cool


----------



## TBWFC

How did you find a thread over 2 years old, But I also agree it would be a good idea.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Christ another failed 'idea'. Lorraine must have been very busy thinking about the clothing range and this took a back seat....see you in 3 years...

DONT>


----------

